# Should husband still be talking to ex-girlfriend



## 443ang

I really need some advice. I've been with my husband 7 years, and almost married 4 years. I've found out he's been talking to his ex-girlfrend on the phone and texting. About 6 months ago I told him how I felt about this when I saw he was texting her agian. I told him I trusted him but not her. He said he understood how I felt, and wouldn't talk to heranymore. I'm not a jealous person. He comes and goes as he pleases. Is it asking too much for him not to talk to his ex-girlfriend? I can't go to anybody in family and ask for advice because I don't want them to get a bad opion of him.


----------



## sienna

No he should not. And that is not because you are worried he is doing something with her, or not for any other reason other than you have told him that it upsets you and that should be enough for him to stop. 
I have realised recently that when you are in a relationship, particularly a marriage, and you really respect and love that person that you dont do things that you know upset them.
If he didnt know it upset you then fine but you have told him, yet he continues to do it...


----------



## scarletblue

If you're not OK with it, then no.


----------



## 443ang

I don't understand why he would want to talk to her at all. She cheated on him twice while they were together. The time he talked to her for like 40 mintues, was when I wasn't home. I don't think he would decide to call her if I was home.


----------



## turnera

Have you checked to see if he is still calling her?


----------



## shelly79

It's one thing to run into an ex and have a civil conversation, but I'd be suspicious of frequent calls.
My husband has had conversations with the woman he dated prior to our relationship throughout our 25 years of marriage. Sometimes there were years between calls. She also still keeps in touch with members of my husbands immediate family. While I never felt threatened or jealous of her, I recently found out that my husband met with her and her husband while on a trip out of town, and again after her husband passed away. The second visit resulted in and affair. I never saw it coming, and had he not told me I never would have known. Fortunately we're fighters and have turned this major upset into a possitive that has made our relationship much stronger. All I can say is honesty and communication is the base for a great marriage. If you always are truthful and up front with everything you don't have to worry about covering your tracks.


----------



## Yoyo

I think it's no problem to contact with ex. The only problem is if u trust ur husband or not. How about discuss ur concern with him? He will understand u.


----------



## SweetiepieMI

I would say definitely not. Especially if you are uncomfortable with the idea. Ive heard that once married, the ex's should remain in the past, theres no reason to run the risk on "re-igniting" the flame and doing something you would regret. And from the ex's point- have you ever heard of the says "you dont know what you have till its gone?" 
Well the last thing i would want is the added drama of an ex trying to get back with my husband. Even if he means nothing by it, i wouldnt like that situation.....


----------

